# Tell me what you think?



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

*New team aka sig*

Positive criticism please, anything helps. This is my first attempt at making a sig. Did it yesterday I got fed up with cutting out A.A. but if i bring in the background more then the black fades out, but it takes away from the fire effect which I like. As well the trunks were short so I edited the bottom of them doesn't look bad. Although you can't read the name it does say Arlovski at the bottom (once again fire effect) I do have another image which I'll post below in which the background is brought in more and no fire effect.

P.S. photoshop font editing sucks, or at least I don't know how to do it.

Thanks


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol thats very unique and a good start.

Keep it up


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres a couple of Randy Couture. So I tried to add the matrix effect, I wanted to see the finished product so I rushed it. The pic doesn't look that bad, I could fix the matrix effect if somebody wanted me to. The shine effect in the name, well I got frustrated cause it wanted me to rasterize half the bloody time then after that it gave the shine effect to the whole picture. I finally got it on the last try but then the box I made looked sloppy once again fixable if somebody asked.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Well I'm not done finishing this one yet, I tried to put a video clip into this sig it worked only problem was that I cut out an area which was stupid but I can easily copy and past another area into it. Didn't add the name yet either, maybe somebody would want it as their sig so theres always that possibility. Here ya go tell me what you think?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

badguy said:


> Well I'm not done finishing this one yet, I tried to put a video clip into this sig it worked only problem was that I cut out an area which was stupid but I can easily copy and past another area into it. Didn't add the name yet either, maybe somebody would want it as their sig so theres always that possibility. Here ya go tell me what you think?


I really like this one but it should be a bit darker blue and for some reason chuck looks very thin and kinda smushed i guess lol. But nice work all the same:thumb02:


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

So I fianlly figured out how to resize images, as well I can also do custom GIF's, I should have another sig done by sometime this week. I don't think I did back either with only one week of playing with photoshop.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

This is plain compared to the other pictures. I added a fire backround looks nice if it wasnt for the layering. Added a couple of pictures of GSP fighting in the background and then you could barely notice affliction clothing design in the background as well. I wanted to add his but I couldn't get a large enough image without stretching it to much. Once again please leave some feedback on what I can improve or add to get better.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

You really need to blend the renders in better, they are very good for a starter though


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

So I need some ideas for this sig, I started it but am at a block in what to add on it. If you have any suggestions please let me know.


thanks


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Im currently in the process of moving from CS2 to CS3 so the sig isn't completely done. The Rampage photo wouldn't fit to scale but hopefully CS3 will fix the problem

this thread is a 56K warning takes time to load.
Well heres the sig hope you enjoy yeah.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright so I'm using Photoshop CS3 extended as of this moment. But for some reason it won't install on my Toshiba Tecra lap top. So I have to put it on my desktop which I'm not a big fan of.

The program is good new look to it and easier cuts. Still learning though. Heres one of Nate Diaz I did. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I like it except for the lettering but besides that it is bad ass


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks man, I don't know how to import burshes or fonts yet. I read about it but haven't done anything about it yet. Glad you like'd it.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

IMO:

The GRIFFEN needs to stands out more along with the Nate Diaz; maybe up the opaqueness of GRIFFEN and put a color into N. Diaz. Also why is Shogun, Bonnar not color but Page is? Is it because he is getting ready to fight Page? Just my thoughts but awesome work dude.


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> IMO:
> 
> The GRIFFEN needs to stands out more along with the Nate Diaz; maybe up the opaqueness of GRIFFEN and put a color into N. Diaz. Also why is Shogun, Bonnar not color but Page is? Is it because he is getting ready to fight Page? Just my thoughts but awesome work dude.


Thanks for the feed back man! I'll put the "Griffen" as the top layer it should stand out more that way. The reason pictures are in black and white was it was going to be a "hit list" type effect I was going for; also an "X" was going to be infront of the name so the black and white resembled that he has beat the opponent. That one still needs to be finished but the the only problem I have is my new photoshop won't install on my lap top for some reason.:dunno:

With the Nate Diaz name the colors that I had in mind didn't stand out for me but if you have a suggestion I'd be all for trying it out. Thanks.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I would say use ghost effect and maybe smoke color for N. Diaz and maybe make the bevel black not gray just my idea.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

they've improved quite a lot. Need to work on the edges of your stuff though. If there's one thing that I have a pet peeve about its the edges not being taken off correctly lol


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

badguy said:


> Positive criticism please, anything helps. This is my first attempt at making a sig. Did it yesterday I got fed up with cutting out A.A. but if i bring in the background more then the black fades out, but it takes away from the fire effect which I like. As well the trunks were short so I edited the bottom of them doesn't look bad. Although you can't read the name it does say Arlovski at the bottom (once again fire effect) I do have another image which I'll post below in which the background is brought in more and no fire effect.
> 
> P.S. photoshop font editing sucks, or at least I don't know how to do it.
> 
> Thanks



thats more **** erotic than 300, and also much less bad ass. so uh...yeah...


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks goes out to Plazzman for the PM. Heres one of Rich Franklin with the aces theme.










One with a border


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

badguy said:


> Thanks goes out to Plazzman for the PM. Heres one of Rich Franklin with the aces theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would have been sweet if back pics were more centered but that is just imo


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

badguy said:


> Thanks goes out to Plazzman for the PM. Heres one of Rich Franklin with the aces theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thats very nice, major improvement, I like.

What I can suggest is to make the background a little more contrasting so you can see that they are playing cards.


----------

